
New Windows 10 Features - bluesilver07
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/04/27/make-the-most-of-your-time-with-the-new-windows-10-update/
======
SwellJoe
I don't think Microsoft and I have the same idea about focus and distraction.

I just got a small Windows laptop for a couple of tasks I can't do well on
Linux, and after it updated to the latest Windows stuff it had dozens of
notifications enabled. All kinds of ridiculous crap popping up while I'm
trying to do things. Like, a constant battery of interruptions, with noise and
visual bubbles over in the notifications corner. Sure, they can be disabled,
but I had to manually go through and turn them all off. That's not to say
Linux or Android are immune, but this was just nuts.

Actually, to be fair, Android may be worse these days, I've had to start
turning off all notifications for apps like Facebook, even though I'd like to
get some (like timeline events that actually involve me), but they group
things I don't care about (like events my friends are going to) with things I
do, so it gets turned off completely. But, it's just gotten crazy how
insistent everything is about getting my attention constantly. Our devices
have become like needy children.

So, cool, I guess? But, I'm a bit mistrustful that anyone has an interest in
fixing this problem, since for most companies it isn't a problem but a money-
making tactic.

~~~
ktpsns
Full ACK. Ever been on a presentation by someone with a windows computer? It's
amusing how much popups appear and chimes ring out after startup and even
while presenting. As I'm not an active Windows user, I don't know if there is
a proper way to hide them all. At least for Mac OS X, Android (LineageOS) and
the two infamous linux desktop environments I know they can be fine-tuned.

As you write, I think applications who abuse their permission to interrupt the
user lose their credibility and usefulness. It is just the equivalent of
having a word processor putting advertisement on a printout. It renders it
useless.

~~~
r00fus
1a) If you're presenting via webex/zoom never share your main screen (either
share a 2nd desktop screen or single app).

1b) Try to always present without mirroring your screen. it's harder to follow
with high-res, but that's an argument maybe your res is too high.

2) If using Powerpoint, use presentation mode (and preso-mode for energy
settings so you don't accidentally go into lockscreen).

Barring the above, I go offline on both Outlook and Slack during presentation
mode.

------
stephengillie
New features:

\- Voice as text entry for any text input, across the OS. (Surprised this has
taken so long; the speech recognition libraries have been in .NET since 2014.)

\- Ecobee, Honeywell, Nest integration with Cortana.

-Timeline... Tracks your "stuff" (files? online activity? It's unclear) across all Windows devices. It has 30 days of history. I'm interested in knowing how much of my file and URL history is being sent to MS.

\- Focus Assist is a notification cache. It will pend notifications during
focus time, and give you them all at once when focus time is over.

\- Edge browser has a few:

\-- When a tab is playing audio, clicking on the speaker icon will mute the
tab. (Just what we need, yet another mute button to miss.)

\-- Autofill for payment info.

\-- Full screen mode for PDFs, books, and reader mode.

\-- Grammar Check.

~~~
kyriakos
Timeline, calling it stuff is kinda lame marketing. Been using it as a Windows
insider, it keeps track what documents were open in which application. Works
great with office but I guess will take a while before all applications add
support for it. Generally it's a good idea even if using only one device,
think of it as "recent files" on steroids.

~~~
stephengillie
> _Imagine looking at bathroom vanity options for that home remodel when
> you’re out and about on your phone, and then finishing that purchase when
> you’re back at your PC._

Most browsers cache files on disk; maybe Timeline keeps track of those cached
files, instead of sniffing internet packets?

------
kev009
Anyone know of any deep dives on new kernel/lib stuff in this release? MS has
been doing good work on their network stack but it only occasionally is
editorialised like this
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2017/07/13/co...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2017/07/13/core-
network-stack-features-in-the-creators-update-for-windows-10/)

------
dbg31415
I'm really struggling to know who their target audience is with this stuff. I
watched their marketing materials... I just don't get it.

Meanwhile, some features I think they are still missing the boat on:

1) Driver Updates. I want a tool that will go out and download the latest
drivers for all my stuff.

2) Password manager integration; I don't want to have to type or copy paste
passwords I just want them all pulled from my password manager.

3) Clipboard history; like Jumpcut or CopyClip.

4) Cloud font sync; like SkyFonts.

5) Better screenshot annotation tools; like Skitch.

6) Better ad block; like Stephen Black's hosts file.

7) Most importantly, better privacy and the option to turn off all tracking by
Microsoft.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I wonder if their ability to deliver features like these is compromised
because they need to keep corporate IT customers happy.

Apple seems to largely ignore corporate IT and their products feel much better
for it.

------
pfarnsworth
My computer is from 2012 with Windows 7 and they will pry that out of my cold
dark hands. I was going to upgrade but literally the week I was going to buy
my new computer, the Meltdown/Spectre exploit came out, so I'm waiting for an
entirely new chip, if it can even be fixed.

------
shiado
I had a Windows 10 installation sitting around on a spare drive that was used
for a few games for a while until I discovered all the malware that it
installed automatically (Candy Crush Soda Saga is malware don't even try to
deny it). Needless to say that drive has since been zeroed.

It really is a shame how abusive Windows 10 is to users because I know there
are some extremely talented people doing great things at Microsoft.

------
lowlevel
Is it just me, or are we entering a dark age of computing?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Fortunately computing is not just MS. Actually, it is thanks to global efforts
of the FLOSS community (or, several communities, to be more precise) that MS
is in a weaker position and shows some flexibility in different areas.

------
orionblastar
The more new Windows 10 features that get added, the more I miss my Commodore
Amiga, and the more time I spend in dual booted Linux Mint.

~~~
digi_owl
Careful, the big names running the Linux desktop circus may well go down the
same route.

And while Mint is a independent-ish distro, they really do not have the
manpower to maintain a fully independent desktop stack.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Developers need to be extremely careful to make sure their lowest target is
Windows 7. Nowadays Microsoft is doing everything to make sure the lowest
target is Windows 10. Windows 7 is the last traditional version of Windows and
there is a huge number of people interested in keeping it this way. Some of us
are just interested in getting our work done.

------
oblio
Did the tab feature make it in the latest update?

~~~
joenathanone
Are you taking about sets? If so, no it's still in development.

~~~
oblio
Yes, I think that’s the one. Damn :(

~~~
voltagex_
Pushed back to October as far as I can tell

------
pacifika
I’d love a new sound driver model so music professionals and enthusiasts can
have low latency audio without exclusive locking as provided by ASIO

------
TylerE
Now if they could just fix the problem with graphics cards having intermittent
terrible framerate in windowed mode ever since Creator Update.

~~~
stephengillie
[deleted]

~~~
TylerE
It’s very common and well documented.

[http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-3558495/massive-fps-
dro...](http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-3558495/massive-fps-drops-games-
fall-creators-update-win.html)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Competitiveoverwatch/comments/7u9on...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Competitiveoverwatch/comments/7u9ong/windows_10_creator_update_was_the_reason_for_my/)

[https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-
dri...](https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1004600/geforce-drivers/all-
games-stuttering-with-fps-drops-since-windows-10-creators-update/)

[http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/659461-big-
per...](http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/659461-big-performance-
hit-after-windows-10-fall-creators-update/)

[https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-admits-to-gaming-
perfo...](https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-admits-to-gaming-performance-
issues-in-windows-10-creators-update)

------
ngcc_hk
On top of philosophy different, i think the top guys using their product (I.e.
eating their dog food) may show a difference.

------
taneq
Are they going to add a new Power Management setting saying "Don't randomly
lock the screen and/or sleep the computer while you're actively using it"?

~~~
philliphaydon
When has this ever been the case? Serious question...

~~~
booleandilemma
My biggest problem with Windows is the automatic restarts. Under no
circumstances should my computer restart without me telling it to.

~~~
navjack27
If you aren't at the computer and your computer isn't doing anything then
Windows sets a usernotpresent flag. Fold@home or something, make your computer
do shit.

~~~
khedoros1
Hmm. What's the threshold of activity? And is there a way to clear the flag
without doing something wasteful like pegging some CPU cores?

------
ekianjo
> war on attention

lets not stop at one hyperbole shall we?

